

Lightspeed Venture Partners Summer Fellowships - alexalsvp

Earn up to $45,000 this summer to build your start up at Lightspeed!<p>Are you an aspiring entrepreneur looking for more than an internship this summer? How about getting quality time with some of the investors behind companies like Snapchat, Nest, Whisper, TaskRabbit and GrubHub? Follow in the footsteps of the founders of Crittercism, Pinterest, Pulse, CodeHS and Lark.  Lightspeed Venture Partners is now accepting applications for its 2015 Summer Fellowship Program.<p>What exactly is Lightspeed’s Fellowship Program? Think of it like a scholarship - we provide resources, mentorship and guidance so you can spend your summer devoted to entrepreneurship and building your idea into a company.  Now in its 9th year, and with over 200 alumni, the program is designed to enable young, engineering-minded entrepreneurs to work fulltime with the guidance of seasoned venture capitalists and other successful founders on building all aspects of a business from the ground up.<p>Each selected team will receive $5,000 per team and $10,000 per team member, mentoring from Lightspeed’s partners, space at Lightspeed’s office in Menlo Park, CA and additional resources to help you make connections and get started. Fellows are under NO OBLIGATION to Lightspeed and we receive NO EQUITY as part of the program.<p>Applications for Round 1 are due January 15, 2015.  For more information about the program, past participants and the e-application check out: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1zjMwRF
======
cykho
I went through this program's 2013 batch. Working directly with the smart
folks at Lightspeed accelerated our learning process. Weekly meetings with the
partners forced us to make the hard decisions quickly and got us to launch 10x
faster. Also, all the alumni are amazing - one of the best founder networks in
the valley.

------
rafaelCosman
I'm a member of the 2013 batch. I highly recommend this program! The LSVP team
is extremely supportive and cares about developing strong companies and strong
founders. They don't take any equity or ask for anything in return.

------
pskittle
Thanks for the news. is it just me or is the app link broken?

~~~
rafaelCosman
The link now works. Try [http://lsvp.com/summer-
fellowships/?src=HN](http://lsvp.com/summer-fellowships/?src=HN)

